# Decided NOT to lease Kasper!



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 28, 2008)

In my search for a "mule-maker" I have had a chance to lease a spotted frosty jack. I believed at first that this color would almost guarentee spotted babies. Thanks for informing me, it's always a guessing game! His parentage is un-known. I have found another jack that is for sale. His price is very reasonable. He comes from a big farm and his siblings go for much more. The seller (not the big farm, he bought him from there) is getting out of donkeys & mini-horses, and this fellow is the last one on the farm. Very lonely, so price has been lowered. He is a coming three year old and has never bred. I think that is a plus, since I am going to breed his to little horses!




I know leasing sounded really good, but with transportation costs as high as they are, this way I am paying to ship something that is mine.As an added bonus, he is almost a perfect match to my hubby's driving gelding--it looks like we will have a team! The fellow who was going to lease me the other donkey, would not answer questions about his disposition!!! This jack is handled by children and was very good in a recent nativity. I think I am going to be happy with my choice!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 28, 2008)

Hes a nice looking guy!



Owning is always so much better then leasing in my opinion. and the big plus is you know how this guys disposition, I would of not thought twice about the other one if the owner couldnt answer your questions. Safety should come first when a jack is involved. You really shouldnt have any problems breeding for mules...most jacks will accept a mare. Its breeding the reverse..for a hinnny, and getting a stallion to accetp a jenny that is hard to do. Sounds like you have made the right decision. CONGRATS!


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

He is beautiful and congrats on making the right choice, he didn't deserve to be lonely!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

He is beautiful! If you decide he doesn't work out, you could always send him my way!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! He is coming in early February! Can't wait! I love donkeys, and how the more of them one has, the louder the braying chorus gets! I can't wait for the baby mules to be born and add their voices too! My 29 inch pinto mare is expecting a mule! I don't know when the naughty yearling Jack bred her, but she is in mule! Yippee!!! So we have two "in mule" for sure, and two maybes- maiden mares that aren't showin and aren't tellin!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 31, 2008)

...and they just may not tell, right up until the time of delivery!



hmmm...wonder if your hubby will notice a few mule babies, in your barn?? Sounds like your going to have fun. Shawna is our mule lady on here, and she has some beauties. So, dont be shy in askng her any questions, she always tries to help anyone, or just ask me in a email, and I will get the question to Shawna...RIGHT SHAWNA????






....lol... Cant wait to see pic of those mule babies..or better yet..a day trip to meet them.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! he is a handsome fella.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 3, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> ...and they just may not tell, right up until the time of delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great if you could come and "meet the mules"! They start arriving in May! The Jack, Paolo, comes in February. I tell my best friend, Paula, that Paolo was named after her--the masculine form of Paula--she is not amused!


----------

